# Pourhouse, Maitland NSW



## Tony (9/12/13)

Hi all.

Just thought i would let people know about a new craft beer bar opened in Maitland

I dropped in the other day and its a simple place but nice, with about 8 or 9 taps running and on constant rotation.

Corner of Lee and High Streets, maitland


----------



## punkin (9/12/13)

Thanks Tony, i have to go to Plasdene down there shortly i'll drop in for sure.


----------



## Weizguy (5/10/14)

Planning to go there today. Is the website busted? Looks like they once had a facebook site


----------



## BottloBill (12/10/14)

Facebook page is still up and running


----------



## Weizguy (12/11/14)

Going out for ribs tonight. It's Hump Day/ Ribs night at the Pourhouse.

Taking the financee. (pun intended)


----------

